# Escapes: Stonebridge Village, Wyndham or Marriott Horizons



## Betty (Feb 7, 2008)

We have a 2 bed Villas unit #601 at Stonebridge Village on hold for late June.  Had been doing a search for Wyndham with no luck so far.  Have also been hoping to see a 2 bed at Horizons by Marriott but nothing there either, although the II rep said something may open up within 59 days of check in.

My question is:  Would you grab the Stonebridge Village unit now or wait to see if something turns up at Wyndham or the Marriott?

We realize that Stonebridge is 15-20 minutes from the main Branson strip and in a much quieter area near SDC and Table Rock Lake, but are the Villa units there equally as nice as the Marriott Horizons or the Wyndham units? (We're Wyndham owners but not using a Wyndham week for the exchange.)  We're traveling with friends and want the unit to be especially nice, because they've stayed with us in the past at Wyndham properties and have always been impressed with the accommodations.

Any thoughts would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## JLB (Feb 7, 2008)

I would take Stonebridge.  It is a nice place, and then I would be right there, so I could play golf with me.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2008)

Betty,

I'm very familiar with both the Wyndham and Stonebridge resorts and have stayed at them several times.  I personally would rather stay at Stonebridge than Wyndham, but that is only because I value certain aspects more than other aspects.  The inside of the Stonebridge condos are as nice as anything you'll find in Branson and much quieter than the Wyndham units.  Also, the Villas are the Stonebridge 2BR condos that sleep 6, and do not consist of a lockout.  But, they are very nicely decorated.

They are all very fine resorts... especially when comparing SB to the Wyndham Mt. Vista or Meadows locations.  I would put the Wyndham Falls resort a notch below all of them.

Please look back in the "US - Central" category for the last month.  Stonebridge has come up a few times and there are lots of comments.

Also, you can PM any questions to me... I'll be happy to answer anything I can.

I've walked through Marriott Horizons, and it's beautiful also.  Another advantage of Horizons is that it's very close to all of the action in Branson.  

I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, but there are minor plusses and minuses that may make a difference for you.

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 7, 2008)

Of these three we have stayed at Stonebridge and Marrott Horizon's. Of the two I far prefer Marriott Horizon's but, mostly for it's location. Marriott's units do have better quality furnishings IMO, the resort buildings are more convenient to resort amenities and we prefer the in town location. 

However Stonebridge is a very nice resort and, at this late date if I really needed a two bedroom unit I'd be inclined to snap up the two bedroom Stonebridge unit. 

Stonebridge is definately no slouch and has very nice accomidations. The bathroom in the master suite at Stonebridge is nicer than Marriott with a seperate shower, large jetted tub and dual vanities. The two bedroom LO also has the LO seperated by a foyer. This could be a concern if you have small children staying with you as they would essentially have their own appartment seperated from yours by a small foyer. I suppose one could take a door jam and keep both doorways open thus making it more like one large two bedroom unit rather than having the feeling of two seperate units. Stonebridge will also have two washer/dryer units where as the Marriott has only one washer/dryer but, that one is a family size over/under unit where as Stonebridge has the typical size that holds maybe one load for two adults.

Here are some links to both Horizon's and Stonebridge so you can compare. Unfortunately, we were at Stonebridge early in the spring so the pool shots are of an empty pool. Click on the pictures to take you to the photo albums.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2008)

Doug - once again, your pictures are fantastic!  

Thank you for taking those.

Scott


----------



## JLB (Feb 7, 2008)

FWIW, 601 is in the original Stonebridge Village Condominiums, The Villas.  Very nice construction and near the clubhouse.  I have run folks up to those units in golf carts after they have finished a round.

They are straight 2-bedroom units, not lockoffs.

Doug's links did not open for me, so I don't know what Stonebridge units he has pictures of.  The picture in the RCI book under Escapes at Stonebridge Village is of The Villas.  Actually it looks like a picure of the 601/602 building, the first Villas building.

Actually, Doug's links opened a picture of the Horizons sign and the Stonebridge Welcome Center sign, which doesn't have anything to do with Escapes!, but there were no other pictures.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 8, 2008)

JLB said:


> FWIW, 601 is in the original Stonebridge Village Condominiums, The Villas.  Very nice construction and near the clubhouse.  I have run folks up to those units in golf carts after they have finished a round.
> 
> They are straight 2-bedroom units, not lockoffs.
> 
> ...




If worse comes to worse, just click the link at the bottom of any of my posts and it will take you to our Webshots page which has all our photo albums. From there you'll have to select the album you want to view.

We were not in the Villa's units at Stonebridge but were standard units.


----------



## Betty (Feb 11, 2008)

*Stonebridge Village it is!*

Wanted to thank everyone for their comments and help with making this decision.  We went ahead with the SBV week, because I was afraid to hold out for either a Wyndham or Horizons week.  Like they say, "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush."  We felt it was just too risky to take a chance that a 2 bedroom would become available, particularly since it's the week of July 4th.

I expect it will be unbearably hot, but since it was March when we went to Branson several years ago, it will be nice to be near Table Rock Lake and Silver Dollar City.  We didn't get to see either of those on our first and only other visit.  Another reason I decided to go with SBV was that even though my husband doesn't golf, he does love to go fresh water fishing, and I thought it would be nice for him to be close to Table Rock Lake.  Anyone know if there are any largemouth bass in that lake and any guide services in the area?

We do plan on going to some shows because the friends who are joining us have never been to Branson before, but I think the main focus of this trip will be enjoyment of the surrounding countryside and recreational activities in that part of Branson.

Also, because we're getting in the day before our exchange begins to save hundreds on airfare, we plan to stay at the Dutton Family Inn.  I chose it because the comments on Trip Advisor were favorable.  We're not expecting fancy, only a decent, clean place to stay.  Would love to hear comments from anyone who may have stayed there in the past.

Thanks again everyone.  I always appreciate the help I get here at TUG.

Betty


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, Betty, there are a lot of largemouths around here.   

Make sure you give notice closer to your arrival.  I will spit-shine the BTSRN and y'all can come out to the Margaritaville Dock.  The big bass we be sitting under it in about a month.  We'll try to catch some little girlie-boy fishies, my specialty.  Guide service costs one order of fried chicken from Summerfresh (or Wal Mart if you have to).

The Duttons are nice people and their _inn_ is right there next to their thitter.  You can probably handle one night there.   

But, if you woulda said something, we should have guest suite done by then.  With the ice storm, we are making good progress on it.


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2008)

Ole POC let me open Doug's pictures, which he does a great job of, doesn't he?   

The unit pictures are of the more recent Escapes! units, near the front gate.  The check-in is on Oak Lane, an immediate left after you go passed the guard shack.  The units are then on the next right (Oakridge, I believe) when you come back out and head down the hill to the left.  I believe those condos are in The Oaks.

601 is in The Villas, on down the hill to the left just before the clubhouse road, right across from Kenny Rogers former house up on the hill.

The units Doug was in are newer, and nice, but more cookie-cutter.  The Villas are nice, somewhat quirky, with more style and character.  The Villas are all straight, 2-bedroom units.

The common shots on page 5 and 6, of the clubhouse, driving range, tennis courts, etc. are in the area near The Villas, with a walking/golf cart path down to it.

The up-to-date update is that the lake and waterfall at the clubhouse, surrounding the 18th green, is empty/not working right now, trying once again to fix the leaky lake.  When it was emptied I spent a day off moving marine critters trapped in the spillway beneath the dam down to the creek below it.

The pool area behind the main clubhouse, next to the tennis courts, is a construction zone right now, with banquet facilities being the reason.

In the clubhouse there is a grill/restaurant that is open until 4 or 5, in season, on the lower (Pro Shop) level, and a 5-star restaurant on the upper level.


----------



## Betty (Feb 14, 2008)

*Looking forward to meeting you.*

JLB...thank you for your kind offer to visit Margaritaville Dock.  My husband was quite happy when I told him about your guide service and your unusual and most reasonable guide fee.  We will definitely be in touch a few weeks before our trip in late June.  Hope those largemouths will be biting like crazy.  Still haven't received the email confirmation from the Duttons for our one night stay, but I'll check it out when we get home.  

We're down here in Weston FL right now, and we went out with a guide to the Everglades on Tuesday.  I caught a nice 3 pounder, and Al got a huge 7 pounder.  Needless to say, he was a happy camper.  It's not the biggest one he's ever gotten, but still it was a great catch.  After the guide and I took what seemed like a gazillion pictures, Al tossed him back in for the next lucky angler.  The guide said he was going to put our picture on his website soon.

We no sooner finish one vacation than we begin counting the days until the next one.  One trip to St. Maarten in May and then we will seriously begin thinking of our Branson trip.  Looking forward to it even more now thanks to you JLB.  Sounds like a fun time is in store for us.

Betty


----------



## anteween (Feb 15, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Of these three we have stayed at Stonebridge and Marrott Horizon's. Of the two I far prefer Marriott Horizon's but, mostly for it's location. Marriott's units do have better quality furnishings IMO, the resort buildings are more convenient to resort amenities and we prefer the in town location.
> 
> Stonebridge is definately no slouch and has very nice accomidations. The bathroom in the master suite at Stonebridge is nicer than Marriott with a seperate shower, large jetted tub and dual vanities. The two bedroom LO also has the LO seperated by a foyer. This could be a concern if you have small children staying with you as they would essentially have their own appartment seperated from yours by a small foyer. I suppose one could take a door jam and keep both doorways open thus making it more like one large two bedroom unit rather than having the feeling of two seperate units. Stonebridge will also have two washer/dryer units where as the Marriott has only one washer/dryer but, that one is a family size over/under unit where as
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2008)

anteween said:


> dougp26364 said:
> 
> 
> > Of these three we have stayed at Stonebridge and Marrott Horizon's. Of the two I far prefer Marriott Horizon's but, mostly for it's location. Marriott's units do have better quality furnishings IMO, the resort buildings are more convenient to resort amenities and we prefer the in town location.
> ...


----------



## JLB (Feb 15, 2008)

Colleen:

I'm sure there's a pool near the clubhouse.  I've been there but can't picture it right now.

Also, I've mentioned that Fall Creek is a hodge-podge of stuff--rental condos, TS, park-model RV park and campground.  

The RE agent that has been sending us condo information from that area sent us some Fall Creek ones yesterday.  The have 600 sq ft condos for $62,900.  Needless to say, that is low-end, and that is a large portion of Fall Creek, the side adjacent to Point Royale.

Just down the road is Shepherd of the Hills Fish Hatchery, worth the price of admission (free).  It is just below the Table Rock Dam.  On the other side of the dam is the Dewey Short Visitors Center, where you can take a dam tour.

If your kids like to fish, they can right at Fall Creek, where there is a dock on Lake Taneycomo.  That is trout fishing and you need to check what kind of license you need.  For us natives we have to have a _trout stamp _ in addition to our normal license.  I don't.

Branson Landing will kill some time.  Restaurants, shopping (Bass Pro), in DT Branson on Lake Taneycomo.  My fave restaurant there is Famous Dave's.

Of course, I believe I mentioned galf already--Point Royale right next door, Thousand Hills not far away, Holiday Hills east of DT on 76, Ledgestone at Stonebridge, Branson Creek and Murder Rock.  The last three are a tad uppity.

Probably the best value restaurant near Fall Creek is Danna's BBQ.

Amusement parks:  Silver Dollar City, Celebration City (evening), and Whitewater (water park), all owned by Herschend Entertainment.  Minature golf, go carts, arcades, etc.


----------



## anteween (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for all your help and opinions.


----------



## JLB (Feb 15, 2008)

OK, Doug, let's be polite.  That is a park model RV park.    I think.
What that is is a small residence where motor home owners can reside, their motor home parked in the drive.

There is a similar park on the hill above WG Branson Woods, with an access road through the charcoal plant there, and a few more scattered around.

In addition to that park model park, at Fall Creek, further back by the dock/marina, there is an actual campground, like for motor homes, trailers, etc.

You won't find that hodge podge in Stonebridge.     It is has substantial restrictions.  



dougp26364 said:


> anteween said:
> 
> 
> > . . . there's a lot of other developements mixed in with them including a mobil home park.


----------



## jeffc44 (May 20, 2008)

*Best Unit Location at Stonebridge Village*

I traded for a 2 bedroom unit this at this property this summer. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a location to ask for for the best view or privacy? I've seen mentions of 'A-side' and 'B-side' units, but I don't know what this means.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2008)

jeffc44 said:


> I traded for a 2 bedroom unit this at this property this summer. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a location to ask for for the best view or privacy? I've seen mentions of 'A-side' and 'B-side' units, but I don't know what this means.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



Jeff,

If you are trading through RCI, they already have a designated unit # assigned.  You will see that number on your reservation printout or you can ask the RCI agent what it is.  They don't allow you to "ask" for another unit.

If you are trading with II, I assume it will work the same way.

The 6 person 2BR unit is in the Villas area, which are very nice and they're located near the clubhouse pool and golf course.  The 8 person 2BR unit is the lockout style, which are very nice also, and those are located closer to the kid's pool.  Location may be important because the resort is very spread out.

Scott


----------



## dougp26364 (May 20, 2008)

jeffc44 said:


> I traded for a 2 bedroom unit this at this property this summer. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a location to ask for for the best view or privacy? I've seen mentions of 'A-side' and 'B-side' units, but I don't know what this means.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff




A side and B side refers to the size of the 1 bedroom units. Stonebridge has some 2 bedroom units that can be "locked-off" into two seperate 1 bedroom units. One side is larger than the other. The smaller side has a queen size bed and a mini-kitchen. The Master side has a full size kitchen and a king size bed. There are several other differences but those are the two you would notice quickly on you confirmation.


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2008)

jeffc44 said:


> I traded for a 2 bedroom unit this at this property this summer. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a location to ask for for the best view or privacy? I've seen mentions of 'A-side' and 'B-side' units, but I don't know what this means.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



One additional note... the Villas (2BR-6) probably offer a little more privacy.  The Lockout units (2BR-8) will probably offer a better view.  One thing about Stonebridge is that it is so spread out, that any of the units offer a certain amount of privacy.  Other timeshares have the apartment style complexes, where most of the condos at Stonebridge are 4-plexes.  This helps on the noise and privacy issues.  A very relaxing and scenic resort.

If you don't need to sleep 8, I prefer the Villa units, probably because I like being near the clubhouse and don't have young kids.  However, both styles have their "slight" advantages over the other.  I don't think it's worth worrying about, unless you can use the lockout style (sleeps 8).


----------



## jeffc44 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I just rec'd the unit assignment through II: 171AB. I guess that's a lockout unit... Just 3 of us, no kids, don't need more than 1 kitchen 

By the golf course would be nice ... oh well.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## JLB (May 27, 2008)

Are you sure about the unit #?

The Villas are 600 units.  I thought all the rest, the ones with the A & B sides, the II ones, were 700 units.

In any event, drop me a line closer to when you will be here and we will figure stuff out . . . golf, a visit to the Margaritaville Dock, etc.

FWIW, the nightly rental lodges in StoneBridge during peak are in the range of $2000/week.



jeffc44 said:


> Thanks for the info - I just rec'd the unit assignment through II: 171AB. I guess that's a lockout unit... Just 3 of us, no kids, don't need more than 1 kitchen
> 
> By the golf course would be nice ... oh well.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## JLB (May 27, 2008)

I called the local Escapes (to StoneBridge Village).

Actually, hoping that what I thought might be is not.  But it is.   

There are units in the Oaks, along with full-ownership units, and they are 100 units.  171 is there.  It is the first immediate left, Oak Lane, once you pass the guard gate.  It is across from the Escapes check-in.

It is the least desireable location.  Sorry.

We looked at one of those condos because it was for sale.  For the money compared to other stuff in the area I thought it was a good deal.  The COA and POA fees and the fact that there is so much newer, nicer stuff available through the nightly rental program made it less attractive, explaining it's relatively low price.

Don't get me wrong . . . we have been on over 100 exchanges and are familiar with a lot of the resorts in this area.  The 100# units are nice.  But, some of the nightly rental stuff in StoneBridge is exceptionally nice, unbelieveably nice, as good as it gets nice.

So, FTR, 100# units are in The Oaks on Oak Lane, 700# units are in Oakridge, the first right after the guard gate, where there is a pool and other stuff, and the 600# units are in The Villas, down the hill overlooking the Ledgestone clubhouse and golf course.

We filled the pool at the Ledgestone clubhouse last week.


----------



## Betty (May 28, 2008)

JLB,

I'm glad to hear the pool will be open when we arrive in late June.  I thought I'd read about construction near the clubhouse and was afraid it might be closed and unavailable for use.  Hopefully, we'll have sunny days come late June/early July.  You've certainly been hit hard with lots of rain and flooding this spring.  I hope things improve for you soon.  How is the Margaritaville Dock and the BTSRN?  Sounds like they may have taken quite a beating.

Still, no matter what the weather may bring (except for tornadoes...those scare the heck out of me), we plan to have a great time.  We're really looking forward to it.

Betty


----------



## JLB (May 28, 2008)

There is also a pool in the OakRidge section, which is sorta the main II area.

There is another pool in the Forest Lake area, at the far north end of StoneBridge, which is 3000 acres m/l.

I swung into Oak Lane this morning on the way to golf.  Sure enough, 171 was there, in the next to last of six fourplexes.  171 is a lower unit, lower than ground level in the front and probably higher than ground level in the back.  131 is the unit we looked at awhile back, and 171 sits the same as it.  

There were new walkways to the upper units in that building going in.


----------

